# Anyone using AH Supply's 2x96W Bright Kit on a 125g?



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey C&R,

I had 3X96W PC from AHSupply over my 90 gallon and it was not enough for anything but the easiest plants. It'll have some light but I wouldn't count on growing much. 

PC light systems have gone way out of favor with the reefers, and since they drive the market I'd look into T5 or MH. All the PC lamp stores are selling off-brand lamps with no info on spectrum or PAR so there's no way to know what you are getting. With T5 and MH there is at least some info out there. Check out the lighting section at Reef Central Online Community for more info.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Personally I would think that would be enough lighting to grow a nice healthy tank full o' plants! Like you said, no R. macranda for you, but who needs it? You would probably be suprised at the array of plants that grow nice and slow under lower light!

I just looked at the AHsupply website, and the 2x96 watt kit puts the bulbs side-by-side, parallel to each other. You would want the bulbs to be end-to-end, to span the whole 70" of tank!


----------



## Catch and Release (Oct 31, 2006)

TWood said:


> Hey C&R,
> 
> I had 3X96W PC from AHSupply over my 90 gallon and it was not enough for anything but the easiest plants. It'll have some light but I wouldn't count on growing much.
> 
> PC light systems have gone way out of favor with the reefers, and since they drive the market I'd look into T5 or MH. All the PC lamp stores are selling off-brand lamps with no info on spectrum or PAR so there's no way to know what you are getting. With T5 and MH there is at least some info out there. Check out the lighting section at Reef Central Online Community for more info.


Something seems fishy here. Over 3W/gallon and you can only grow the easiest plants? I would have assumed that your setup would have rocked a 90 gallon.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have the 4 X 96 AH supply bright kit on my 125. 
There is a long story here, but here is the quick version. 
I ran 4X96 for a couple months, and things went fantastically. I had to trim some stems 2 times a week, Swords grew enormous, and had many baby plantlets in 2 months. Maintainng a 6' tank of stems is a lot of work.
Then due to extenuating circumstances I fell behind in maintance, and grew some fantastic algae at incredible rates. So I redid the tank, and only used 2 X 96 for a couple months. 
My higher light plants died: Limnophilia Aromatica, Downoi, Cabomba F. and a few others. My medium light to low light plants grew, just at a much, much slower rate. My swords are now manageable. 
I currrently had to rip out a section of Marsilea quadrifolia That did spread nicely, and grew about .5" off the substrate.


----------



## Catch and Release (Oct 31, 2006)

esarkipato said:


> Personally I would think that would be enough lighting to grow a nice healthy tank full o' plants! Like you said, no R. macranda for you, but who needs it? You would probably be suprised at the array of plants that grow nice and slow under lower light!
> 
> I just looked at the AHsupply website, and the 2x96 watt kit puts the bulbs side-by-side, parallel to each other. You would want the bulbs to be end-to-end, to span the whole 70" of tank!


Yeah, definitely. I would have to get 2x - 1x96W bright kit to achieve the proper setup.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, 1 more thing, You really won't see those stunning bright reds until you hit the top of the water.


----------



## Catch and Release (Oct 31, 2006)

tazcrash69 said:


> I have the 4 X 96 AH supply bright kit on my 125.
> There is a long story here, but here is the quick version.
> I ran 4X96 for a couple months, and things went fantastically. I had to trim some stems 2 times a week, Swords grew enormous, and had many baby plantlets in 2 months. Maintainng a 6' tank of stems is a lot of work.
> Then due to extenuating circumstances I fell behind in maintance, and grew some fantastic algae at incredible rates. So I redid the tank, and only used 2 X 96 for a couple months.
> ...


According to what you're saying, two 96W would be ideal for me. I'm not into the excessive trimming either. I'm totally fine if they grow slow, I just want them to be healthy (and grow a little of course). If it takes 6 months or a year to get plants to proper sizes it's not a big deal.

Do you have any pictures of your tank?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

*TWood*, I'm interested in your statements about T5 being better than CF.
can you link to specific information, instead of just an entire web sight.
I noticed that HO-T5 fixtures are 50% more expensive than HO-CF and
wondered why that would be. If in fact T5 is more effective, that may
explain the premium price; either that or the higher shipping costs to get
long T5 bulbs at their destinations intact.


----------



## Catch and Release (Oct 31, 2006)

tazcrash69 said:


> Oh, 1 more thing, You really won't see those stunning bright reds until you hit the top of the water.


Sorry, I'm a newb. What do you mean by this? Which plant are you referring to and does it grow (live?) with your 2x96W setup?


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

The PC lamps worked great when they were new AND AHSupply was selling actual Panasonic brand lamps. That was a few years back. Now they sell a no-name lamp and I'm not getting near the response from the no-names or the older Panasonics. 

I am however wanting to grow some red plants from the substrate upward, so that is a difference if you are staying low-tech. (Sorry, I didn't notice which forum this thread was in until now. :tongue: )

spypet - Go to the Lighting section of the reefcentral forum and look for the T5 threads started by The Grim Reefer, he gives a lot of info. There are several at the top of the forum now, so it's an active set of threads. But like I said, there isn't comparable tech data available for PC lamps so that comparison can't be made easily.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Catch and Release said:


> Sorry, I'm a newb. What do you mean by this? Which plant are you referring to and does it grow (live?) with your 2x96W setup?


No problem. What I meant was that if you buy plants for their bright red coloring, you will not have that. High light is *one* of the ingrediants for bright red leaves on some plants. 

BTW, I hate to say this to you, but I personally wouldn't dream of running even the 2 X 96 without presurized CO2. 

Even with the 2 X 96 & pressurized CO2, I am fighting BBA. 

Click my tank profile for pics of my tank. Warned, they are out of date, and I haven't had a chacne to get pics of when it was 2 X 96 up. 


HTH


----------



## Catch and Release (Oct 31, 2006)

tazcrash69 said:


> No problem. What I meant was that if you buy plants for their bright red coloring, you will not have that. High light is *one* of the ingrediants for bright red leaves on some plants.
> 
> BTW, I hate to say this to you, but I personally wouldn't dream of running even the 2 X 96 without presurized CO2.
> 
> ...


So is 2x96 too much light to have without co2? Resulting in bba? Or is there another cause for bba?


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

What are the actual dimensions of this 125?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I think you might be better off with a response from someone like Tom B., or Hoppy, but it is in IMHO. 

1.5 WPG sounds like nothing, but the WPG rule is like the 1" fish per gallon rule. It really breaks down. 
The 2 X 96 is plenty bright.

I did have some CO2 issues at first and ended up putting in 2 reactors, and a mini-manifold with 2 needle valves to distribute the CO2 better throughout the entire 6'.


----------



## Catch and Release (Oct 31, 2006)

TWood said:


> What are the actual dimensions of this 125?


~72"x18"x22"


----------



## Catch and Release (Oct 31, 2006)

tazcrash69 said:


> I think you might be better off with a response from someone like Tom B., or Hoppy, but it is in IMHO.
> 
> I did have some CO2 issues at first and ended up putting in 2 reactors, and a mini-manifold with 2 needle valves to distribute the CO2 better throughout the entire 6'.


I was hoping to avoid having to use co2- is this even possible?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Out of my experience, So I'll have to defer. 

Sorry.


----------



## Catch and Release (Oct 31, 2006)

tazcrash69 said:


> Out of my experience, So I'll have to defer.
> 
> Sorry.


How much did your co2 system cost (if you don't mind me asking)? Is it expensive annually?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I thought we talked you into a low <2wpg light, low tech no Co2 tank? 
why are you asking about Co2 again? make up your mind already!

for 120gal of water, figure $360 to install, plus another $60 annually.

Catch, this is very simple. you have to make a $600 decision;

-to have foreground, fine, and red shift plants you need light&Co2
(not to mention fertilizers, more frequent water changes & pruning)

-to have mostly thicker, green mid/high plants you don't need either.

either way can be very beautiful, and keep your fish very happy.
anyone who says their plants failed in a low light no Co2 tank,
may have simply picked a few of the wrong plants. you simply
need to limit yourself to low-medium light plants. no big deal.

if you get >3wpg light, you should get Co2. light stimulates the plants
to be more active, thus they need more food, that's ferts & Co2,
otherwise you may end up with a tank full of algae, not plants.

every major plant profile web sight organizes their plants
by light requirements. you should spend time looking through
all the wonderful plants available in the low-medium light range
1-2wpg, and you'll be very pleased by the many possibilities.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

IMO, you would do OK with no co2. But I've *never *had a BBA breakout on a 125g, sounds miserable. You will probably have to fight some algae, and with lower light you need to have more patience! Algae-free Low-tech tanks are very doable. Tom (plaintbrain) usually pipes in with some good suggestions, like doing very few water changes.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

esarkipato said:


> But I've *never *had a BBA breakout on a 125g, sounds miserable. You will probably have to fight some algae, and with lower light you need to have more patience! Algae-free Low-tech tanks are very doable. Tom (plaintbrain) usually pipes in with some good suggestions, like doing very few water changes.


You're a lucky man Ernie, :icon_smil Spent 4 hours ripping, and pruning, this weekend. 
Algae Free Low tech are totally doable, My 5.5 is smal scale proof 
The thing is I think that the 2 X 96 AH really pushes the envelop for non-co2 and low light.
I agree that Tom has much more experience, and can spread some practical wisdom for this. 
I'm really curious how low this can go myself, just don't have the guts to do it in my tank.


----------



## Catch and Release (Oct 31, 2006)

spypet said:


> I thought we talked you into a low <2wpg light, low tech no Co2 tank?
> why are you asking about Co2 again? make up your mind already!
> 
> for 120gal of water, figure $360 to install, plus another $60 annually.
> ...


I know, I know - I'm horrible! I can't make up my mind to save my life!

I'm totally not against the low-tech solution and having a somewhat limited plant selection (low-mid light req. plants) but I still can't figure out what lighting system is best for me. I still want a fairly bright tank and I'll need to do lots of water changes.

For the type of solution you're suggesting (no co2, low-med light req. plants, slower growth), in your opinion, what would be better: 2x96W PC or 4x21W t5no?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

For 125 gallons, 4x21w T5NO wouldn't give you enough light if you want a "fairly bright tank". I'd try to get closer to 1.5WPG which is about ~180 watts. That means the 2x96w PC.

edit: If your tank is 72" long, you could also try 4x39w T5's for 160 watts, putting you at close to 1.3WPG. Definately a low tech tank.


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

Catch and Release said:


> Something seems fishy here. Over 3W/gallon and you can only grow the easiest plants? I would have assumed that your setup would have rocked a 90 gallon.


Just for some different perspective:


_90 gallon tank
2x250W MH, 4x39W T5HO (656W total)_

He can grow reds to the bottom of the stem. :tongue:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

TWood said:


> Just for some different perspective:
> 
> 
> _90 gallon tank
> ...



Haha, holy crap. That's some massive lighting!!


----------



## Catch and Release (Oct 31, 2006)

epicfish said:


> For 125 gallons, 4x21w T5NO wouldn't give you enough light if you want a "fairly bright tank". I'd try to get closer to 1.5WPG which is about ~180 watts. That means the 2x96w PC.
> 
> edit: If your tank is 72" long, you could also try 4x39w T5's for 160 watts, putting you at close to 1.3WPG. Definately a low tech tank.


Uh oh.. I just found a good deal on a T5 Nova Extreme 48" 4x54W canopy and well... bought it. :help: 

It's coming with 2 actinic and 2 10000k lamps, so I'm not sure if I should only use the 2 10000k or get 2 more and use 4 10000k. Using 4 would be getting up there in watts and considering the t5ho are extremely efficient, I'm not sure what to do. My biggest problem might be mounting the sucker on my tank considering it's designed for a 48" tank and just resting it on my glass lids could be troublesome.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

I used to have one light fixture with 4x 30 w.power glow and a shoplight over a 72" 100g.but a few months ago I got rid of the shoplight and added 2X96 AHS. instead ,and everything changed for the better,first of all the tank looks brighter ,I mean it now looks like a tank with proper lighting,the plants are growing better with 11 hours /day of 3.2 WPG . No real problems with algae either (only GDA which went away).over all I can say buying 2x96 was a great idea.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

Catch and Release said:


> I was hoping to avoid having to use co2- is this even possible?


Taz is right ,you always need co2 specially with the bright kit.
You should consider non co2 method:


Non CO2 methods - Barr Report


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Catch and Release said:


> Uh oh.. I just found a good deal on a T5 Nova Extreme 48" 4x54W canopy and well... bought it. :help:
> 
> It's coming with 2 actinic and 2 10000k lamps, so I'm not sure if I should only use the 2 10000k or get 2 more and use 4 10000k. Using 4 would be getting up there in watts and considering the t5ho are extremely efficient, I'm not sure what to do. My biggest problem might be mounting the sucker on my tank considering it's designed for a 48" tank and just resting it on my glass lids could be troublesome.


Actinic will do nothing for you. 4x54w will put you at ~1.8WPG. Good enough. You might not have to do CO2, but you'll probably need some Excel. =)


----------



## BlakeA. (Oct 19, 2006)

Catch and Release said:


> I'm curious to find out the results people are getting using this system on such a tank (or similar sized tank). I realize it's not many watts for the size of the tank, but is it at all feasible?
> 
> I'm not currently using this setup, but I am considering it as potential lighting option for me. I don't need to grow every plant under the sun, but I'd like a wide variety to choose from with good success.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated, thanks.



I just received the 4x55 kit (two 24" 2x55 kits) for my 60" 120 gallon. Will be setting up this weekend, so expect some feedback in a few weeks.


----------



## Catch and Release (Oct 31, 2006)

BlakeA. said:


> I just received the 4x55 kit (two 24" 2x55 kits) for my 60" 120 gallon. Will be setting up this weekend, so expect some feedback in a few weeks.


That's good to hear - what substrate did you decide on?


----------



## kkentert (Jan 21, 2007)

So wjhat do you guys think about the AH Supply reflector? I have a coralife fixture now, but when I get a bigger tank, I may DIY the lighting with AH stuff. Is the reflector really a lot better than most others?


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

kkentert said:


> So wjhat do you guys think about the AH Supply reflector? I have a coralife fixture now, but when I get a bigger tank, I may DIY the lighting with AH stuff. Is the reflector really a lot better than most others?


Yes, they are that good. If you are going to DIY then AH Supply is the way to go.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

C&R and Blake, 

I just started helping a newcomer plan a low tech, no CO2 125gl and I'm clueless about two things, low tech and 125 gallons, lol. Your experiences in the next few months will be super helpful, I want to find out how low this person can go before low light plants start to suffer.


----------



## steve worcester (Sep 30, 2007)

Catch and Release said:


> ~72"x18"x22"


This is pretty close to mine. It is only 60" long and I put 2 - 2x55 lights under it (last week). I had asked (AHS) about 2x55 and 2x96 and they said I would more likely need co2 if i went that route, so the 2-2x55s are fine.
Incidentally a 2x kit is just 2 of the 1x kits. They have separate reflectors. 
Since I am converting the tank to planted (added 140# of eco-complete) and pulling the chemi-pure, I don't have a lot of info as to success yet.


----------

